# Oppo Find 7 - World's First Phone That Can Take 50MP Photos



## expatinasia (Mar 26, 2014)

Screen measures 5.5-inches with a resolution of 2560 x 1440 pixels. The pixel density of the 5.5-inch display is 538ppi.

The phone features a 13MP 1/3.06-inch Sony Exmor CMOS sensor and F2.0 aperture, and what Oppo calls Super Zoom, a software feature which crosses Nokia’s PureView tech with a traditional burst mode. The camera takes 10 pictures in rapid succession, keeps the four best images, then stitches them together into one 50-megapixel shot.

In addition, the Oppo Find 7 is also the first Android device to offer Raw capture. In video mode you can capture 4K footage and 120 fps slow motion video at 720p resolution. For self-portraits and video-calls there is a 5MP F2.0 front camera.

The Android OS is powered by a quad core Snapdragon 801 SoC and 3GB RAM. Rapid Charge technology will let you charge the Find 7's 3000mAh battery to 75% in only 30 minutes.

Sexy specs indeed.

More at dpreview: http://connect.dpreview.com/post/3690130016/oppo-find-7-features-qhd-display-and-50mp-images


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Oppo Find 7 - Impressive Mobile Specs*

And if that is not to your liking, though I am curious about the RAW aspects of the video and what it means, then maybe the Nubia X6 has something you prefer: 

ZTE's premium Nubia brand has just launched the X6, a handset-cum-tablet with a 6.44-inch, 1080p screen. It features a Snapdragon 801 chip, 3GB max RAM, up to 128GB storage and a 4,250 mAh battery. It also has matching 13-megapixel cameras with the front shooter matching the back pixel-for-pixel. It also puts many smartphones' main cameras to shame with backside illumination, video auto-focus and an f/2.2 lens. The front camera ups the ante with an f/2.0 lens, optical image stabilization and dual flashes.

Source: http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/26/zte-nubia-x6-13-megapixel-dual-camera/

I must admit that I find it very interesting to see where the mobile phone industry is heading.


----------

